# When life is a still pond....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Make your own waves!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie wants to come!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like so much fun! Logan would be all in on this action.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Man, can I send Beckett to come watch how much fun they’re having?! He’s still not a fan of water yet. Looks like your boys are having a BLAST!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Coastal Pup said:


> Man, can I send Beckett to come watch how much fun they’re having?! He’s still not a fan of water yet. Looks like your boys are having a BLAST!!!


This was the kind of pond to get baby pups used to water...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That top photo is money  Love it!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They did clean up well.... 

Pictures of Glee - he's barking at some weird statues our neighbors put out on their front lawn. So fur on his shoulders is clumped up and he's flagging his tail.... but I was so happy to see the little man is showing off his tail! He has a tail LOL. <= Background story, Glee is as fastidious about burs in his coat as his dad. So think super fast to self groom - and oops I have a dog that looks like a toddler tried to give him a hair cut.


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

Megora said:


> They did clean up well....
> 
> Pictures of Glee - he's barking at some weird statues our neighbors put out on their front lawn. So fur on his shoulders is clumped up and he's flagging his tail.... but I was so happy to see the little man is showing off his tail! He has a tail LOL. <= Background story, Glee is as fastidious about burs in his coat as his dad. So think super fast to self groom - and oops I have a dog that looks like a toddler tried to give him a hair cut.
> 
> ...


He’s absolutely stunning!!! My girl does the same with her tail😂


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

nolefan said:


> That top photo is money  Love it!!!!


Wow, what a beauty!


----------

